# Flash Film auf CD/DVD brennen



## SheLovesShoes (2. Dezember 2005)

Wie muss ich einen Flash Film abspeichern, dass ich ihn so auf CD/DVD brennen kann, so dass er in einer Endlosschleife abgespielt wird sobald die CD/DVD in den Player gelegt wird? (16:9 Format)


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Flashfilme werden zwar generell als Loops abgespielt, aber um ein Video auf DVD zu erzeugen, musst Du den Film in einem Videoformat exportieren (Datei -> Film exportieren -> Dateityp wählen). Die Abspielparameter, die endgültige Komprimierung und die Endlosschreife wirst Du mit Der Software festlegen müssen, mit der Du die DVD erstellst (dabei wird Dir die Flash-Fraktion kaum helfen können). 

Ich verschiebe den Thread mal ins Video-Forum - dort wird er besser aufgehoben sein. 

Gruß
.


----------



## SheLovesShoes (2. Dezember 2005)

Das heißt also, ich muss nach dem ich den Film exportiert habe in mit einem anderen Programm für die DVD konfigurieren? Ich bin Mac-User... gibt es außer iDVD noch andere Möglichkeiten


----------

